# Mit Makros für Maus und Tastatur leichter Spielen - Tipps und Kaufberatung



## AntonioFunes (3. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mit Makros für Maus und Tastatur leichter Spielen - Tipps und Kaufberatung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mit Makros für Maus und Tastatur leichter Spielen - Tipps und Kaufberatung


----------



## RDSQUIRREL (3. Februar 2013)

Ganz ehrlich: Bevor ich mich Stunden hinsetze und x unterschiedliche Profile für jedes einzelne Spiel anlege, spiele ich lieber ohne diese Makros. Das dürfte wieder primär was für Leute sein, die hauptsächlich im MP spielen und dort wissen wollen, wer der "Bessere" ist... bzw. das Makro hat, welches ihm am meisten eigene "Arbeit" abnimmt. 

Naja, wer´s braucht, der soll seinen Spass damit haben. Für mich persönlich rangiert sowas aber unter Cheating. Wenn ich meine SC-Einheiten "per Hand" steuere und ein andere 5 Befehle "automatisch" (per Makro) ausführt, dann hat das aus meiner Sicht nichts mehr mit einem fairen Kampf zu tun.


----------



## golani79 (3. Februar 2013)

Ich finde Makros auch an der Grenze wenn es um MP geht - im SP soll von mir aus jeder verwenden was er will. 

Ein aktuelles Beispiel ist hier War of the Roses. Wo, so wie es aussieht, doch einige auch mit Makros spielen. Da hat man dann einfach einen unfairen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern und das finde ich nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (3. Februar 2013)

Für Spiele sind Makros nur sehr selten brauchbar, da ein Spiel schon halbwegs dämlich gestaltet sein muss, wenn man Einzelaktionen ständig stupide in der selben Reihenfolge ausführen muss. Einziges Beispiel das mir einfällt wären Special-Moves in Prügelspielen aber die gibt es auf dem PC zum einen fast nicht und zum anderen spielt man sie nicht mit Maus und Tastatur.

Der Vorteil von programmierbaren Eingabegeräten ist in meinen Augen eher, dass man ganz normale Aktionen frei auf Tasten binden kann, auch auf solche die vom Spiel nicht unterstützt werden (Maus 6-8 z.B.) oder wo ein Remapping der Tasten im Spiel selbst nicht angeboten wird.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2013)

Es gibt schon das ein oder andere Spiel, in dem ich mir wünschen würde, dass eine bestimmte Aktions-Reihenfolge bzw. das Aufrufen eines Untermenüs mit nur EINER Taste geht - allerdings würde das auch nur dann Sinn machen, wenn ich das Spiel wirklich oft spiele, da ich ansonsten sowieso vergessen würde, welche Makro-taste dafür nun wieder zuständig war 

Ich hab die MS Sidewinder X4 mit Makrotasten, aber da auch bisher noch keine Makros erstellt.


----------



## theonlysurcher (3. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## theonlysurcher (3. Februar 2013)

Also, einfach mal so: ich benutze Makros wenn ich z.b. Battlefield 3 spiele als Sniper ist es unglaublich hilfreich, nicht dauerklicken zu müssen, wenn ich mal auf Pistole umsteigen muss. Klar ist das nicht so gedacht, allerdings steht jedem diese Möglichkeit offen, da Makromäuse nicht mehr kosten als normale .


----------



## chbdiablo (3. Februar 2013)

theonlysurcher schrieb:


> Also, einfach mal so: ich benutze Makros wenn ich z.b. Battlefield 3 spiele als Sniper ist es unglaublich hilfreich, nicht dauerklicken zu müssen, wenn ich mal auf Pistole umsteigen muss. Klar ist das nicht so gedacht, allerdings steht jedem diese Möglichkeit offen, da Makromäuse nicht mehr kosten als normale .


 
Du machst also aus einer halbautomatischen Waffe eine automatische?
Für mich ist das im Multiplayer cheaten.


----------



## Vordack (4. Februar 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich finde Makros auch an der Grenze wenn es um MP geht - im SP soll von mir aus jeder verwenden was er will.
> 
> Ein aktuelles Beispiel ist hier War of the Roses. Wo, so wie es aussieht, doch einige auch mit Makros spielen. Da hat man dann einfach einen unfairen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern und das finde ich nicht in Ordnung.


 
Mir haben Makrotasten in MMOs immer sehr viel Arbeit abgenommen. Mir, nicht meinem Twink. Ich nutze die Makrotasten eigentlich nur für Sprachbefehle.

Also

M1: Grats
M2: Thanks alot
M3: PRIEST IS GOING DOWN!
M4: AGGRO!!!
und so weiter

Das Programmieren der eigentlichen Makros um Angriffe anienanderzureihen und so finde ich auch zu viel des guten. Wieso soll ich Dinge nutzen die mir das Spielen eines Spieles abnehmen bei einen Spiel das ich gekauft habe um es zu spielen???

Hehe, da fällt mir ein, mit meiner Makromaus habe ich in Black Ops mal rumgespielt um beim Dauerfeuer zu verhindern daß die Knarre verzieht  Das war lustig aber natürlich Cheaten hoch 10! Habs auch nur als Spielerei versucht und es nicht wirklich genutzt^^


----------



## Atuan (4. Februar 2013)

Hab ne G15 Refresh. Zum Arbeiten einfach einmalig, da es doch einige Schritte gibt, die sich immer wiederholen. Spart ganz schön viel Zeit. Zum Spielen? Noch nie eingesetzt  Irgendwie ergeben sich bei mir im Spiel keine Aktionen, die man sinnvoll auf Makrotasten legen könnte. Das "_auf Heilzauber wechseln, einsetzen, Manatrank schlucken_"-Beispiel, ist ja auch schon arg an den Haaren herbeigezogen... Ich will nicht nach jedem Heilzauber einen Manatrank schlucken.

Ich lege bei mir auf G5 und G6 (die untersten beiden Tasten ganz links) immer Shift und Ctrl, weil es mir schon ein, zwei mal passiert ist, dass ich in hektischen Situationen nur schnell nach der äussersten Tastenreihe getastet habe. Zu mehr sind die Makrotasten in Spielen (aus meiner Sicht) nicht zu gebrauchen^^


----------



## Terrorbyte (19. Februar 2013)

Hi,

ich finde es sehr bedauerlich, dass man in einem so ausführlichen Artikel nicht 1x daran denkt, auf Linkshänder einzugehen. Besonders in der Tabelle hätte man "Für Linkshänder geeignet" ja mal einfügen können. Immerhin sind 10-15% in D. Linkshänder.


----------



## svd (19. Februar 2013)

Makros sind ja keine Erfindung der Neuzeit, die gibt's ja seit den ersten MUDs (wo jener im Kampf gewonnen hat, der schneller tippen konnte.) Wo ein Wettkampf gegen Menschen, da auch "Unsportlichkeit". Ist so.

Allerdings ist ein Spiel, wo man Makros braucht (oder sich wünscht, etwa "Dead Island" beim Koffer plündern...) bzw. der Einsatz von Makros tatsächlich unfaire Vorteile bringt, für mich, schlicht und einfach schlecht designed. 

Vor allem Spiele, die gezielt den Multiplayermarkt bedienen, sollten da Umdenken und das Können eines Spielers nicht nur daran messen, wie schnell er die Maus über das Pad schieben und/oder Sachen anklicken kann. Das ist trainierbar und (im Alter sowieso) "verlierbar".


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2013)

Terrorbyte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich finde es sehr bedauerlich, dass man in einem so ausführlichen Artikel nicht 1x daran denkt, auf Linkshänder einzugehen. Besonders in der Tabelle hätte man "Für Linkshänder geeignet" ja mal einfügen können. Immerhin sind 10-15% in D. Linkshänder.



najaaa... von den empfohlenen Mäusen kommen ja rein vom Preis her sicher eh nur 5-6 Stück in Deine engere Wahl, und dann isses ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt, wenn Du selber mal kurz schaust, wie das bei dem Modell aussieht, oder? Zudem sind von den 10-15% Linkshändern wiederum sehr viele (gezwungenermaßen) an die Rechtshandbedienung gewöhnt und brauchen gar keine Linkshand-Maus - ist ja eh alles nur Übungssache, als Rechtshändler lernt man ja schließlich auch, mit der linken Hand gezielt und präszise die Tasten zu bedienen oder beim nem Gamepad den Analogstick zu bedienen  


Ich selber hab die Diablo 3-Maus, die ist "symmetrisch", wäre also für beide Hände geeignet - hat aber "nur" je 2 Seitentasten, also zusätzlich zu den Maustasten und der Scrollradtaste sind es dann nochmal 4 Tasten.

Falls Du was suchst, kannst du auch gern hier im Forum fragen.


----------

